# Not Purchasing Licenses



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

An anonymous caller told me this morning that he no longer purchases hunting liceses and most of the people he knows do not either. He claimed that less than half of Michigan hunters purchase hunting licenses. While I know from the CO reports that hunting without a license is a common offense, I find it hard to believe that more than perhaps 5% of hunters hunt without one. 

Time for an anonymous poll. Also, if you know people who hunt without a license, please share their reasons for doing so.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I always have bought a license, and see no reason not to. My fiances grandfather got busted this year for hunting without a license and his justification was that he never shoots anything anyways 

That being said, I don't/won't hunt with people if I know they are out there illegally.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bradymsu said:


> ........ I find it hard to believe that more than perhaps 5% of hunters hunt without one. ....... .......


I believe most people would buy a license if they travel somewhere to hunt. If small game hunting or turkey hunting behind their house I can see someone not buying a license. If someone is going to take their deer to a processor they will need to buy a license, but I suppose it could be after the kill. 
I'll guess 5% of deer hunters and 20% of small game hunters not buying a license.

L & O


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

I love the people that tell me that $15 is too much for a hunting licesnse as they are super sizing their McDonalds and smoking two $6 packs of cigarettes a day.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

bradymsu said:


> An anonymous caller told me this morning that he no longer purchases hunting liceses and most of the people he knows do not either...


Was he calling to brag about it, or did he give a reason for the people not purchasing them?


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Shady people tend to stick together,I'm sure that in this callers circle no one buys a tag and I'm sure they take over there limit,shoot out of season,etc,etc.This guy is only thinking within his tight group of idiots and thinks that because they do it everyone else must do it also.He is the minority,almost all hunters obey the law and buy there tags.


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

LumberJ said:


> Was he calling to brag about it, or did he give a reason for the people not purchasing them?


It was part of an "I hate the DNR. That's what happens when you let a woman run a man's agency. You need to put the DNR out of business. They're the people's deer, not the DNR's. You're all socialists." call.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone who gripes about lisc costs needs their head examined. They should cost 2-3x what thery are at.

For the cost of a small game tag you can hunt every day on public land from Sept 15 to March 31. That is more than 6 months!! You pay more than that to go to the movies.


I would have NO problem paying more, IF the money was put back into the resources and not dumped into the bottomless pit in Lansing.

Whatever reason they aren't buying them for is stupid. They are violators, bust em.


I'd have told him/her they were a low life dirt bag violator.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

bradymsu said:


> It was part of an "I hate the DNR. That's what happens when you let a woman run a man's agency. You need to put the DNR out of business. They're the people's deer, not the DNR's. You're all socialists." call.


 
Those people should stop what they are doing, which I am betting isn't working, and go back to college and get a degree in Wildlife Biology, Environmental Conservation or the like and send thier resumes to the Governor and apply for a position in the DNRE.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> I love the people that tell me that $15 is too much for a hunting licesnse as they are super sizing their McDonalds and smoking two $6 packs of cigarettes a day.


My thought exactly. I buy a combo deer tag and an all species fishing license each year. It cost me about $60 and get every penny out of each of them.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> My thought exactly. I buy a combo deer tag and an all species fishing license each year. It cost me about $60 and get every penny out of each of them.


Same here, for what I spend on a combo deer, doe tag (pub&priv), small game and all species fish that is the cheapest part of my year in the field at $107. I've spent over $400.00 already for trout fishing this year and haven't made a cast


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

I have absolutely no problem asking people at my camp if they have their license before they step foot on my property. And sometimes, after asking, I even ask them to show me. Sorry at my joint: no tickee, no washee.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

onenationhere said:


> Shady people tend to stick together,I'm sure that in this callers circle no one buys a tag and I'm sure they take over there limit,shoot out of season,etc,etc.This guy is only thinking within his tight group of idiots and thinks that because they do it everyone else must do it also.He is the vast minority,almost all hunters obey the law and buy there tags.


 
That right there is the issue. This guy is loser and so are all of his friends.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll probably get slammed for the following observation but I would venture to bet that there's a large percentage of people that take game all year long and a license is the last thing they're worried about. I would add that those doing so are almost certainly doing so mainly on private property where they feel 'safe'. Anyone in the northern reaches of this state can certainly testify to the number of gunshots year round that don't have the distinct sound and cadence of target plinking.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i buy a combo deer, small game, all species fishing license every year (starting march 1st)along with state and federal waterfowl stickers, turkey tag, bear point,elk point, and now the super dupper michigan special hunt raffle ticket and hopefully a wiss bang moose raffle ticket all for less than 112 $$$$ i believe ( 15% discount). how in the hell can all that be too MUCH for all that i get to do.
now as far as knowing anyone who hunts or fish without a tag i know no one. my rule is this: in order for you to even get on my boat i have to see your fishing license. next, for me to go out hunting with someone i have to see their license period ( once i see it i don't need to see it every time) i refuse to be caught up with a poacher knowingly. now if a buddy forgets his license and gets popped thats his problem and boy am i gonna have fun screwing with him about that ticket:lol: i have one guy that will turn his back to me every opening day of duck season because he forgot to plug his gun.:lol::lol: he got busted by the MDNR CO AND USFW officers i asked to come out and investigate some duck poaching i reported. i was rotflmao


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> I'll probably get slammed for the following observation but I would venture to bet that there's a large percentage of people that take game all year long and a license is the last thing they're worried about. I would add that those doing so are almost certainly doing so mainly on private property where they feel 'safe'. Anyone in the northern reaches of this state can certainly testify to the number of gunshots year round that don't have the distinct sound and cadence of target plinking.


Now I'm wondering if the poll above of M-S bloggers represents the general hunting public or is more representative of the hunting elite (except for DMZ, of course).


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

bradymsu said:


> Now I'm wondering if the poll above of M-S bloggers represents the general hunting public or is more representative of the hunting elite (except for DMZ, of course).


:lol::lol::lol: way to funny brady


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> I'll probably get slammed for the following observation but I would venture to bet that there's a large percentage of people that take game all year long and a license is the last thing they're worried about. I would add that those doing so are almost certainly doing so mainly on private property where they feel 'safe'. Anyone in the northern reaches of this state can certainly testify to the number of gunshots year round that don't have the distinct sound and cadence of target plinking.


You are not going to get slammed by me on this one. Everything that is in your post is right on or worse.


----------



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

Mich, quess you are not going to buy the arguement that they are just shooting coyotes?:lol:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

MarkSend said:


> Mich, quess you are not going to buy the arguement that they are just shooting coyotes?:lol:


and a deer just happened to get in the way? Of course i would.:lol::lol:


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

I'd like to see some minimum fines for violations. No more "warnings" for various offenses like shooting 3 deer without tags!

I'd say 5-7% of people that hunt do not purchase ALL of the appropriate licenses. I'll bet you could do the research through the DNR and find the number of randomly checked hunters in the field that do or do not have the appropriate licenses and extraoplate the data from there.

Once coyote/raccoon seasons ends, this type of data would be skewed because the searches would no longer be "random" because there shouldn't be anyone shooting anyway...so all checks would be of violators only.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never bought a fishing license or a hunting license at any point in my life. I have a tribal resource card. I'm going to buy an "All Species" fishing license this year because I want to fish south of the Grand River. I never hunt south of Kent county so I'll never buy a hunting license. Unless I do happen to hunt down that way. I don't have a problem obeying the laws, when they warrant me to.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I think most everyone who "hunts" up here buys a liscense, but there are a number of people who shoot a deer or two in their yard or just outback without a liscense. The private property feeling of entitlement comes in to play.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

bradymsu said:


> Time for an anonymous poll. Also, if you know people who hunt without a license, please share their reasons for doing so.


Brady, if I knew people who were hunting or trapping without licenses, I wouldn't have to post it here. I'd have already posted it to the RAP line.

I always buy a combo deer, small game, furharvesters, all species fish (haven't made a cast for a trout or salmon in years), and at least two antlerless deer licenses. I'll be picking up most of those in the next few days as I need a new fishing license and fur harvesters license starting March 31. Don't know what the cost adds up to. Don't really care. For recreation, it's the best deal in town. Now that Emily's big enough to handle a heavy load, I'll be adding state and federal duck stamps back into the mix. 

I see the license fees as a small donation to help with the management of our wildlife resources. If you're not willing to help out, don't take the game.

John


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

bradymsu said:


> It was part of an "I hate the DNR. That's what happens when you let a woman run a man's agency. You need to put the DNR out of business. *They're the people's* *deer,* not the DNR's. *You're all socialists*." call.


For those two lines to be in the same breath is funny to me....

Everybody I know buys the appropriate licenses. And each and every one would be on the phone to RAP if they knew of someone who didn't.

If the penalties for hunting without a license were severe the FIRST time someone was caught, and only got MUCH WORSE from there, then maybe there would be a change of thought on the part of your friendly caller and his ilk. Until then....scumbags will be scumbags.


----------



## I-MUST-HUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

I see you have made a common mistake typically made by animal rights activist who explain how hunters kill bald eagles and other animals illegally (wont hold it against ya...lol)....you must remember that hunters and poachers are two very different things. But I would agree that the majority of the individuals in Michigan attempting to take game during legal hunting seasons purchase their tags. But 100% of poachers more than likely do not......but thats poachers for ya.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've always bought my tags and always will before hunting.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Shlwego said:


> Everybody I know buys the appropriate licenses. And each and every one would be on the phone to RAP if they knew of someone who didn't.
> 
> If the penalties for hunting without a license were severe the FIRST time someone was caught, and only got MUCH WORSE from there, then maybe there would be a change of thought on the part of your friendly caller and his ilk. Until then....scumbags will be scumbags.





I also believe a change in penalties are needed for game violations, trespassing, etc. Sometimes they amount to little more than a cheap trophy fee and a slap on the wrist. Legislation along these lines are way overdue in my opinion.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

However, it is interesting, that on your own property, you do not need a small game license to hunt anything that it covers, but deer or turkeys, you do.

So, the landowner owns the rabbits, pheasants, squirrels, etc., but the state owns the turkeys and deer. Ok


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Tom Morang said:


> I also believe a change in penalties are needed for game violations, trespassing, etc. Sometimes they amount to little more than a cheap trophy fee and a slap on the wrist. Legislation along these lines are way overdue in my opinion.


 
Those interested in the current penalties can find them here: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_38954_38955-149754--,00.html

Recreational trespass is similar to the link, being 90 days or $100-$500 for first offense and 90 days or $100-$1000 and loss of ability to purchases licenses for up to 3 years for multiple offenses.

As far as a change in legislation goes, if several of you here want to form a workgroup to explore changes and contact the DNR on this issue to get the department's support for proposed changes, I can put in a bill request. This might be an interesting project for some people with extra time on their hands. I've found that groups of 4-7 people using e-mail tend to work best for something like this. And of course, you would want to run your resulting draft proposal by other M-S participants in a thread with a poll, perhaps. The discussion about raising the fine for illegal baiting would probably generate at least 50 comments itself with an increase in fines for recreational trespass not far behind.

Thank you, Tom.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

We always purchase the correct license this includes me and my three sons.And includes anyone that hunts our property. In the past my youngest son now 21 would ask to take a buddy to our property and I would always ask if they had a license, some did not and they did not hunt. One boy who had a father that told us many times at the local high school games that he never buys a deer license because he is anti government wanted to go with my son. When he found out that he had to buy a license he said he would talk to his dad .... He never showed interest again.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> I'll probably get slammed for the following observation but I would venture to bet that there's a large percentage of people that take game all year long and a license is the last thing they're worried about. I would add that those doing so are almost certainly doing so mainly on private property where they feel 'safe'. Anyone in the northern reaches of this state can certainly testify to the number of gunshots year round that don't have the distinct sound and cadence of target plinking.


Yep..
Its been a while since I've hunted without a license and slam me if you must but unfortunately back in the day it was common practice. I still know plenty of people who shoot and then go to the store and buy a license or call dad, mom, girlfriend, wife..etc, to get a license for them.. 
I see this happen more often with doe tags.. Common response: I've ate too many tags I'm not paying for one until I know its filled..


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Tom Morang said:


> I also believe a change in penalties are needed for game violations, trespassing, etc. Sometimes they amount to little more than a cheap trophy fee and a slap on the wrist. Legislation along these lines are way overdue in my opinion.


ABSAFRICK'NLUTELY! 

The trivial penace that is handed out for game vioations, tresspassing, etc. does not even raise the eyebrow of most perpetrators. In my opinion, interwoven into any of these types of infractions, including this one being discussed in this tread, should be the immediate and irrevocable forfieture of the weapon(s) in hand. That, and only that, will garner the consideration by any thinking person contemplating the act before it occurs. Monetary fines and/or incarceration can come later but the first, mandatory action should be the bow, crossbow and/or firearm death sentence!


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

sbooy42 said:


> Yep..
> Its been a while since I've hunted without a license and slam me if you must but unfortunately back in the day it was common practice. I still know plenty of people who shoot and then go to the store and buy a license or call dad, mom, girlfriend, wife..etc, to get a license for them..
> I see this happen more often with doe tags.. Common response: I've ate too many tags I'm not paying for one until I know its filled..


I suspect the situation you describe is probably more common that people refusing to buy a license because they hate government/DNR. I was careful to put "before hunting" in the poll because of this type of situation.

Wouldn't it be nice to only have to purchase lottery tickets if you had already won?


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I have heard rumors of friends of friends not have thier license but have never hunted or fished with them. I was in Ohio when a family friend got a ticket for no deer tag however it was truely an honest misteake. You need a hunting lincense and a deer tag in Ohio and the girl at meijers only sold him the lincense and no the tag. When he tried to explain it to the officer, the officer was hearing non of it and gave him a ticket. Turns out the ticket was less then the deer tag so he procedeed to tell the officer that he would never buy one again and just take the ticket to save some money. Well you can guess where the officers stopped the next couple years to check on everyone.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

bradymsu said:


> It was part of an "I hate the DNR. That's what happens when you let a woman run a man's agency. You need to put the DNR out of business. They're the people's deer, not the DNR's. You're all socialists." call.


 
Based on the above statement, I'm not sure why you would waste your time putting up a poll. The world if full of kooks, thankfully they are in the minority.:lol: Last weekend I was invited to do a 'stump shoot' with long bows, with the slight possibility of running into some hogs. Yeah, I went and bought a small game license.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Number 1 .... taking a poll of M-S'ers is *NOT* going to be very representative of this state's so called "hunters" as I believe this group is much more likely to appreciate our resources (= buying the license). Edit: OOPS, I went back and re-read the poll, I actually should have been in the second group - knowing of people that don't buy licenses.

Number 2 .... I would dare bet that, in the areas that I live and hunt, *less than HALF* of those hunting their own property (with back door access to their pole barns) buy a license. And if they do, they only buy one that they never use (just in case, to keep in the pocket). Sad but true.


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

FISHMANMARK said:


> The world is full of kooks, thankfully they are in the minority.:lol:


I feel the same as you do about Republicans.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Ken said:


> However, it is interesting, that on your own property, you do not need a small game license to hunt anything that it covers, but deer or turkeys, you do.
> 
> So, the landowner owns the rabbits, pheasants, squirrels, etc., but the state owns the turkeys and deer. Ok


Something that often gets missed is, to hunt small game without a liscense it must be enclosed farm land that you live on.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

bradymsu said:


> Those interested in the current penalties can find them here: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_38954_38955-149754--,00.html
> 
> Recreational trespass is similar to the link, being *90 days* or $100-$500 *for first offense* and 90 days or $100-$1000 and loss of ability to purchases licenses for up to 3 years for multiple offenses.


90 days for the first offense would probably deter most people if they knew _*for sure*_ that if caught they'd be sent to jail. But I wonder how many first time offenders actually get sentenced to do the time? I'm betting it's close to ZERO! The reality of it is that the State is broke and incarceration costs the State money to house the prisoner, while a fine brings in money. If that's the case, then the first time fine should be a lot more painful than $100-$500. 90 days out of work sitting in jail is a big cost for the offender, so perhaps figure out what the average wage for 90 days is and make *that* the amount of the fine.

I like the idea of irrevocably confiscating the gun/bow/crossbow that the offender uses, as well.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

bradymsu said:


> The hunting forums generally draws a higher class of participants.
> 
> .


 
That's because there are more republicans in this forum:lol:


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> Here's another question similar to this topic: Do any of you know people that have bought liscenses without a Hunter Safety Certificate (basically an illegal liscense for the folks that aren't grandfather'd in)? I have come across a few people that have no idea about the regulations of hunting yet have a liscense that they bought at Meijer from the clueless checkout clerk.


I have never been asked for my orange card. I would suspect that there are at lot of people my age (20-40) who have never gone through the safety training and just answer "yes" for the question. I don't know that the department audits its record on safety training with license purchases.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought after the age of 21 you don't hafta prove that you did hunter's safety? OR even had not taken it..?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

diztortion said:


> I thought after the age of 21 you don't hafta prove that you did hunter's safety? OR even had not taken it..?


I retract this statement. I see that you do hafta have an orange card if born after 1960.

My ex-wife bought a deer tag without taking hunters safety, they didn't even ask her about it.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I was born in 1962. Since I've been buying licenses, no one has ever asked me to show them a hunters safety certificate. If they did, I'd have to go back home and get it.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I've read most of the posts but most I just sort of skimmed over so if this topic has been touched on, forgive me please.

I think the biggest factor in people not buying licenses came about when for some reason still unknown to me we no longer had to wear a back tag with our license showing. This has been a sore spot for me ever since it took effect.

I also recall asking our local CO at the time about it and he just stood there and shook his head and stated, "It is just going to make our job even harder." 

Not only that but what about land owners and trespassers. As a landowner, how am I to know who it is out there trespassing? Before I could at least read a license by looking through a binocular; now there is nothing. Sure, I can call a CO but by that time the trespassers are gone and how are we to identify them or know their names? Should we confront them? That seems a bit touchy with firearms involved especially knowing they have no respect for the law.

So, we don't need a back tag, huh?! One easier way not to get around the law. 

I realize before this stupid law was passed that back tags are no longer needed that some folks saved old back tags of the same colors. Well, some were almost the same colors. They also used to change the size of the back tags.

If we want to make sure all hunters have a license we surely need a way other than having a CO walk up and ask to see the license. There has to be a better way rather than just carrying a card in one's pocket.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

bradymsu said:


> Without it, the only deer we would have left would be on private game ranches -which remain a private hunting option. You'll likely find far nicer bucks through those private options, but they'll cost you a bit more than the $15 the public option costs.


BINGO!!!! i just saw 2 real nice deer mounts up in alpena at the taxidermist on us 23. guess how much a 190 class buck cost??? then think about the 203 point buck that was right next to it, what it cost???? both these bucks came from those ranches (if thats what you wish to call them). the 190 class was almost $$$15,000.00 dollars and the cost for the over 200 point class buck was over $$$$20,000.00 dollars THATS JUST INSANE but if that floats your boat go for it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> boehr from your experience as a CO..........
> What's your guess for hunters not buying a license ?
> Could ya make a guess for the following dividing the guesses into both public and private land:
> Deer hunting...
> ...


I actually believe overall it would be a very low percentage (less than 5%) of people who do not buy licenses purposely. Deer and turkey being of the lowest percentage, small game being the third lowest with fishing probably being the highest. I would agree that private landowners would fit into that because of mainly hunting private land but.....consider this.

Private property or not, small game hunting is normally done more often and over a longer period of time than any other type of hunting, more days in the field. More time in the field, people will believe it would increase their chances of getting caught. People automatically consider deer and turkey as important hunting and do not, for the most part, want to get caught killing a deer or turkey without a license because it puts you right up there with illegal killing and fines get higher.

Fishing being the most because so many times it is a last minute thought and many times just plainly forgetting that a new license hadn't been bought and mostly by those that do not fish a lot. Like wives or young adults while on vacation in the summer.

Obviously there is an exception to every rule or in this case opinion but that is mine.


----------



## texasfisherman (Nov 22, 2009)

im not gonna lie, my cousins down in texas hunt without a license all the time. They even buy a few cases of beer and hunt and drink out there at night. literally, about once a week, they bring in a doe or buck and in their backyards, they prepare it and what not. Im a fisherman and know nothing about hunting but im assuming that you cant hunt at night? I know that the season cant be yr long but yet they still manage to bring in a few every single month. They must be really lucky or something because they havent got caught for yrs. I cant mess with that. Im in the military and i can get screwed quick by both DNR and my chain of command.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

you can bank on a general courts martial, and that by all means is way, way, much worse than any civil court punishment. lets see, dishonest discharge and a few years in a military prison. better get the best jag officer you can you'll need em. yep buy that dollar military hunting tag and be on the right side of the law. a word of advice from an ex MP DO NOT EVEN GET CAUGHT UP WITH ANYONE YOU KNOW POACHING. the PROVOST MARSHAL frowns very heavily on it, battalion article 15 at the least.
on another note thanks for your service to this great nation my brother in arms be safe.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> Don't they still have Prisoner Workforce Units? Could have sworn I've read about the Chain'saw' Gangs of the UP.


They only used minimum security prisoners. They could only work for other units of government (DNR, USFS, MDOT, Universities, etc). A couple of years ago the Department of Corrections shut them down for budgeting reasons (cost of transportation and supervision). 

After 6 months or a year they started them up again but by that time the other departments had budget problems of their own and had gotten used to not having them available. The cost MDOT charged may also have gone up? In any case, you don't see them much anymore.

-na


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't we vote not to have politicians dig into the DNR funds and we won. Then the Gov. put the E into the DNR and now she (Gov.)can use the money anyway she wants. I can see why people get upset with buying a license! Doesn't make it right, and I can't afford not going without a license. I have to say I agree with Ted, that in more of the remote properties in this state havest is just for them on their property, as they see it!! Some I'm sure buy a license and shoot 6-10 deer off that one license.


----------



## jkaiser20 (Dec 12, 2009)

I grew up near a guy who was a POW in WWII and had a lovely time in the hands of the Japanese. As far as my dad told me, he never bought a license of any type, stating that he figures the USA owes him at least that much. I think he did abide by limits and seasons though. I never really figured out how I feel about it. I think his two sons did license up each year.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I buy a license before doing anything, that being said I do know someone who buys a license but shoots deer for his family, and everytime he shoots one he calls whomever wanted a deer to come get a license and pick up the deer. Frustrates me as he basically shoots anything that has more than 3" horns but won't shoot a doe...I've tried saying something but doesn't listen...


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Non Typical said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't we vote not to have politicians dig into the DNR funds and we won. Then the Gov. put the E into the DNR and now she (Gov.)can use the money anyway she wants. I can see why people get upset with buying a license! Doesn't make it right, and I can't afford not going without a license. I have to say I agree with Ted, that in more of the remote properties in this state havest is just for them on their property, as they see it!! Some I'm sure buy a license and shoot 6-10 deer off that one license.


The combination of the DNR and DEQ into the DNRE did not open up any of the restricted funds in the former DNR. This is the first I've heard of this concern. I suspect it comes from the spending errors the DNR made with the Deer Range Improvement Program that came to light about the same time the departments were being combined last fall. But even then, these were internal mistakes made by the DNR. It had nothing to do with the governor or the legislature.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I buy licences for everything I do and never been checked by the DNR but the one time I did not bother to buy one would be the time I got checked


----------



## MrFink (Jan 20, 2010)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Anyone who gripes about lisc costs needs their head examined. They should cost 2-3x what thery are at.
> 
> For the cost of a small game tag you can hunt every day on public land from Sept 15 to March 31. That is more than 6 months!! You pay more than that to go to the movies.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. If you really can't afford the $15 to purchase a license...you probably can't even afford the equipment or ammo to hunt with in the first place. Seriously, no excuse! Get real.


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

Get your fishing licence today


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I didn't read the entire thread, but I wanted to add that purchasing a license is important to show that we as a hunting community are a large number and as such need to be considered when making laws. People that don't purchase licenses betray our lobbying power, by lessening our ranks when counted.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I always buy mine. I consider it a good investment. I can see that the DNR is spending my deer license money on wolf management. My fishing license money well just go on line and see how many fish are planted in Mackinac County what a joke that is. The DNR is claiming credit for fish plants done by the Sault Tribe of Chippewa Indians all that they do is sign a paper saying it is okay to plant fish. I hunt and fish alot so I am subject be be checked so I comply. Do I get my moneys worth I would have to say yes. The DNR needs to devolop a system where fish planting is done evenly throughout the state.


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

I hunt exclusively in NW Marquette county. I have decided NOT to purchase a license this fall. Why? Because I refuse to support a Government agency that steals my property rights without due process. As a property owner I have always enjoyed the right to feed the wildlife on my PRIVATE property. Not anymore. Not even the birds without a fence. That is WRONG! I however will NOT break the law, as I will still hunt........with my camera. The loss of revenue (if enough people do this) will hopefully get their attention.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

This poll refers to only general hunting.
I didnt know anybody who didn't buy a license before hunting until last deer season. I know of two now.
The reason that was given was they felt that they wasted the whole deer season two years ago when the baiting ban was put in place.
Last year one of these guys told me he would go buy a license after he made a kill. Not sure about the other one, I only see him out on state land during deer season and we only occasionally talk.

For me, I didnt intend to hunt last year until my son in-law expressed an interest in trying deer hunting, that made it worth something to me, I worked with him, showed him a few things, and he killed his first buck on opening day, I felt so proud.
Probably wont bother carrying a weapon or buying a license this next deer season, but I'll still be in the woods helping (scouting, hanging stands, building blinds, and hopefully dragging deer).

I wonder if this poll would show different results if it was ran during the fall around deer season when more hunters are surfing. 


.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

This poll is extremely interesting. Not saying it's an accurate description of the entire state but if it were, around 150,000 people would either know someone or they themselves would hunt without a license.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 19, 2009)

Never used to buy a sg liscence (always hunted on our farm). Now, I buy sg (and firearm deer and all species fishing), as most of the sg hunting is done on public hunting lands. (since we moved to the flatlands *grin* )


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> This poll is extremely interesting. Not saying it's an accurate description of the entire state but if it were, around 150,000 people would either know someone or they themselves would hunt without a license.


I would be willing to bet, that the numbers are much higher, than your 150,000.
I think many, many people, that hunt without proper licensing, do not even get on to forums like this.
That is why poll's, like the ones on this site, can never come close to reality.
I believe the true number of people that violate in this state, would truly boggle the mind of most.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i answered the poll just to see the numbers - only 6 people voted for the third option. interesting.



bradymsu said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to only have to purchase lottery tickets if you had already won?


that's funny. i never thought of it that way.



fairfax1 said:


> By the way, one more thing:
> 
> The District Judge I reference above is also the one who recently got some publicity for not only taking away hunting privileges for some years; levyiing a $1,000 per deer fine.........but also, most creatively, imposing substantial jail time to be served only during weekends during the hunting season.
> 
> How cool is that?


i thought that was pretty cool. however, that still leaves monday-friday open for them to poach. but i'm pretty sure the officer will be monitoring them (and their facebook) closely for the next few seasons.



MrFink said:


> I agree 100%. If you really can't afford the $15 to purchase a license...you probably can't even afford the equipment or ammo to hunt with in the first place. Seriously, no excuse! Get real.


they spent all their money on the hunting equipment, forgot that whole need-a-license thing... woops, slipped my mind... i know people that do and don't buy licenses, have and have not taken hunter safety, kill for the family food, or kill just 'cuz. i mind my P's and Q's and encourage the others that i hunt and fish with to do the same... you never know who's around the corner watchin' ya!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I must be naive. It never crossed my mind not to buy a license.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I purchase all of mine (as many as I can at the time) at once,... Combo deer, small game, all species fishing, etc. by the end of March each year.

All of the others on the dates they become available IE: antlerless,.. elk application for the draw. I own 80 acres and ALWAYS purchase 4 alone OTC for my back property along with a couple extra for public lands,

Some years they all get filled,.. some years not. For the cost it's a bargin as far as I'm concerned. Fill my freezers,.. help out with HHH with any of the extras,.. nothing goes to waste.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Those people should stop what they are doing, which I am betting isn't working, and go back to college and get a degree in Wildlife Biology, Environmental Conservation or the like and send thier resumes to the Governor and apply for a position in the DNRE.


 
It is not quite that easy, Axe, I did all those things, got my bachelors degree in Biology, applied to grad schools and to entry level wildlife jobs for two years. Same answer, sorry you are a white male. We don't have a spot for you. Quotas and diversity is much more important than skills, dont you know?


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

C'mon.........honestinjun, they _told_ you this: 
_"Same answer, sorry you are a white male."_

I surely agree that it isn't nor should it be easy...despite 'Axe's' hyperbole....but still, nobody in a position of responsiblity says that kind of stuff.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

fairfax1 said:


> C'mon.........honestinjun, they _told_ you this:
> _"Same answer, sorry you are a white male."_
> 
> I surely agree that it isn't nor should it be easy...despite 'Axe's' hyperbole....but still, nobody in a position of responsiblity says that kind of stuff.


Not sure about nowadays but 25 yrs ago I was passed over for a Civil Servant job in Warren after having scored the highest on the exam. The reason? I didn't fit their 'ethnic requirements'. I'm sure you're right about the language used, but I have to believe that there is still some 'ethnic' discrimination being performed today.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

MH.......Oh I surely agree that there still is 'ethnic discrimination'....against one minority or another, including white males. It's just that political-correctness ..and the law....has drastically reduced the chance of being told "_you didn't get the job because you are a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ._ (fill in the blank)


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

i never bought a small game license in the past due to the fact that I only hunted my mom and dads land and a friends farm. Now that I hunt on state land I always get the tag with all my other ones for the 15% off. 

My wife wasnt happy with that bill but I told her if I need to buy them I might as well get them at a discount. Rather than getting them at full price over a bunch of different transactions.


----------



## PsyopsE6 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sad to hear..I buy my Michigan licenses every year even if I can not make it back to hunt...I feel if it helps Michigan game and fishery its well worth it..:sad:


----------

